# Federzugklemmen



## Treppi100 (30 Oktober 2009)

Hallo

Kann mir jemand sagen, in welcher Norm zu finden ist, dass man bei Federzugklemmen Adern ohne Aderendhülsen klemmen darf?

MfG Treppi


----------



## Homer79 (30 Oktober 2009)

Suchfunktion?
guckst du mal hier:

http://sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=30063


----------

